# 69 Radiator core support help!!!!



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello. 69 GTO with new radiator core support. I'm having an pre-senior moment with recalling what order the bushings and bolts go in. Can someone look at my pics and start at the top or bottom of the core support and tell me the order the hardware and rubber needs to go in? I've tried all the combinations, but none seem "right". Thanks Jim :seeya:


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I found a picture in one of my books that could help you out. Looks like parts 23 - 27 are what you're trying to figure out.


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you VERY much! That is exactly what I needed!!!! -Jim


----------



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

What book is that from? It looks like a helpful guide.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

You're very welcome. 






Well worth the money in my opinion. It's been very handy.


----------



## Goat 69 (Dec 3, 2019)

Can someone send a pic of the right way they go on. I'm having the same prob


----------

